# Neues 24" Kinderfuly von Specialized für 2015



## LockeTirol (10. Juli 2014)

Hat jeand noch mehr Infos??


----------



## Mamara (10. Juli 2014)

Schaut sehr gross aus für ein 24er, da sollten auf jeden Fall auch schon einige kleine 26er passen wenn das in Frage kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (10. Juli 2014)

Seh ich genauso


----------



## Bubu24 (20. August 2014)

Guten Morgen,

http://www.bergwerk.ch/archives/5658/specialized-camber-grom-2015/
http://www.bikesnboards.de/specialized-camber-fsr-grom





Grüße
Bubu


----------



## Cyborg (20. August 2014)

Geil! Warum nur nicht 3-4 Jahren früher?


----------



## napstarr (21. August 2014)

"Da sich auch 26″-Laufräder verbauen lassen ..."

Das ist ein kleiner 26er-Rahmen in den die 24er-Laufräder verbauen.
Man schaue sich nur mal die Kettenstreben an! ->mit 24 viel zu lang...

Dafür könnte man jedes andere 26er mit 13"-Rahmen nehmen,....

BMX-Semislicks...
Dann lieber ein Hardtail mit ordentlichen Reifen.

Grüße
Chris (dessen Sohn ein YT First Play 24 fährt)


----------



## 19E (21. August 2014)

Leider eine Woche zu spät erfahren. Als mein Händler die Info bekam das es ein neues Gromhit 
Gibt war meine Bestellung fürs Propain Yuma grad eine Woche raus.
Und der kleine ist super zufrieden damit , ist dann halt das einzige nicht Specialzed im Fuhrpark.
Hatte mich erst geärgert aber so wie es aussieht war die Entscheidung Gold richtig.


----------



## LockeTirol (21. August 2014)

napstarr schrieb:


> "Da sich auch 26″-Laufräder verbauen lassen ..."
> 
> Das ist ein kleiner 26er-Rahmen in den die 24er-Laufräder verbauen.
> Man schaue sich nur mal die Kettenstreben an! ->mit 24 viel zu lang...
> ...


@*napstarr*
Chris, ich habe meinem Sohn auch ein First Play gekauft. Noch passt es ihm nicht, aber das wird schon noch. Außerdem muss man bei dem Bike ja zugreifen wenn mal eines zu Verkauf steht. Ab welchem Alter bzw Größe ist dein Sohn mit dem Bike gefahren?
Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## napstarr (21. August 2014)

@*LockeTirol:*
Das müsste so mit etwas über 1,30 m gewesen sein, mit 9 Jahren.
Es ist schon immer ein kürzerer Vorbau und ein flacherer Lenker dran.

Das YUMA ist auch der Hammer!


----------



## LockeTirol (21. August 2014)

Ok, danke!


----------



## 19E (22. August 2014)

Aber das Gewicht (11,7kg) klingt super.
Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das die Angabe hinkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

